# Many Questions



## edbd1100 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Everybody,
First I want to say that this is a very cool forum and the members here have been extremely helpful, Thanks so far....
Now to the questions:
First, If I have my names right, can you glue two pieces of Melamine together or do you have to start off with MDF and then glue on the veneer? Could you just put in screw inserts if you can not glue them together? I have both and am going to build a router table and was wonder which way would be the best way to go.

Second:
PriceCutter.com has a router bit set that sounds like it might be good to have, has anybody tried these or have any thoughts on these?

http://www.pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P16-4040

Last but not least, I am building an in-the-wall cabinet out of white board and was thinking of using a wood veneer, then stain it to match the kitchen, or do something special with all the choices I have.
I have noticed there is the glued back version and the non-glued which I was looking at in Menards yesterday. The instructions were not very clear and it was something like put 2 coats of glue on cabinet and veneer, let dry, put down some packing paper, lay the veneer the way you want it, then start by pulling out the center of the paper and work your way out to the edge taking out any bubbles. Well if you use one sheet of paper how do you pull the center of it out? Also I have seen special veneer at a wood working store and saw some cool looking maple that peeked my interest.
Having never done this before, how do you do it right and what is the best supplies to use?
And is there one place to get these items that is better than the rest?
Thanks for any input you can give....Eric

P.S. I like the router bits because it would let me add another type of wood to the front of the shelves & cabinet, and then another type of wood veneer for the body of the shelves and cabinet....


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Personally I think you need to take these challanges(learning experiences) slower and one at a time.First melamine must be attached to a substrate,usually particle board. Before you get deeply involved go to your local library and look at several books on the many phases of woodworking,including veneering. Unfortunately you can't get years of woodworking experience from asking a few questions on any forum. Please don't misunderstand these statments, I applaud your zeal,but you might need to take smaller bits.
Good Luck
Jerry


----------



## edbd1100 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Jerry,
Actually I have been visiting the not-so-local WoodCraft store and asked many questions, talked to a few of the class instructors that work there, purchased a few books, and some cheap samples of veneer and inexpensive wood to practice on.
And you are right I do need to slow down alot.
Its just getting into wood working is really alot of fun, and ever since I have recovered from an illness that had me in a coma for a month, and at one point the docs told my wife I probably wouldn't make it, and had two days left to live, then I came out of it and basiclly had to learn how to do everything all over again, plus I'm now on disability and on top of it I'm only 38.
All I have to say is that this new hobby of mine has brought a new purpose to getting out of bed in the morning, and the excitement of it all has taken over and I have let it go unchecked.
So now I am trying to refocus and toning the learning curve down some.
Thanks for the input, nothing was taken the wrong way......Eric


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

One of the many tools you will be using is the router,which in my opinion is the most versitile tool in the shop, Good luck and feel free to ask as many questions as you care to.

Regards

Jerry


----------

